

Finding Your Co-founder On...POF.com? - RawData
http://www.introzmedia.com/finding-your-co-founder-on-pof-com.html

======
RawData
I'd be interested in hearing some other unusual ways that people found their
co-founders... anyone got something more bizarre than this?

------
igorsyl
This is a great story! I'm in Chicago too. Care to hang out?

~~~
RawData
Sure, we go to a lot of meetup events...built in chicago, lean startup,
different coding meetups. Chicago's really coming along as a startup city and
the strong meetup culture is just one example.

